# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Newbie to Port Antonio

## Mfreizin

Hi! I am thinking of (gasp) not going to Negril this summer but going to Port Antonio instead..(or both let's be honest!)
Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it very quiet? Will we be bored? We usually stay beach side and go to west end for dinners and sunsets..Thanks Mel :Cool:

----------


## sammyb

A split stay is a good idea only issue will be transportation.  You can hire a driver, take the Knutsford Express or rent a vehicle and drive yourself.  Portland is lush, breath taking, truly is beautiful, really stands out.  People are "real" meaning little to no hassle, easy going vibe.  A lot to do and see in the area but you will need transportation or a driver to get around, it's not  walk-able like Negril.  Most of the guesthouses and hotels are outside of the town center and very few are 'on" the water.  Nightlife doesn't compare to Negril, but does have some.  Local parties, upscale live music at GeeJam and Trident, as well as a handful of dinner spots and Great Huts offers a cultural show and dinner, food is very good.  There is also a club in Boston.  I love that I don't have to be on guard like in Negril.  I don't have to think most are out for the hustle, that's one aspect of Portland that I love and the beauty.  I can sit for hours and just "be" yes it's that beautiful and special.  But I do miss the nightlife and variety of Negril evening activities that's why I just do both when I can.

----------


## Odinson

Mentioned by sammyb, the live music at Geejam is on Friday's with the Jolly Boys.  The Bush Bar restaurant there has very good food too.

We really enjoyed Port Antonio in Feb.  For some reason, it seemed a lot less humid than Negril (we also split stayed).  I saw zero mosquitos over 4 days - only saw 3 in Negril over 3 days.  The culture is a lot different too, seems more laid back with a lot less hustle - kind of like Negril was a long time ago at least on the cliffs. If you make it to Reach Falls which is a very cool and very well organized attraction, check out Cliff Hangers restaurant on the way - phenomenal location, good food - amazed we were the only people in there. What bar layout!

Woodies was good for burgers and pingpong but don't miss Soldier Camp - cool setup, great food and right in the middle of a sweet little neighborhood.

----------


## JitterBug

if you are looking for the same level of excitement and business as negril, you will be disappointed.
everything is spread out, no "mass tourism" like in negril.
i love portland for what it is . . . natural and no hassle, but it is a totally diff vibe.

----------


## Mfreizin

Thanks everyone, so helpful!! Melissa

----------


## *vi*

I suggest doing a split if you can.  

Negril has developed into a convenient vacation parish where you have easy access to everything. You dont need a car.  LOADS of accommodation options. Tons of places to eat and a decent night life schedule. Although you have to search a little more for accommodations in Portland, or having your own car is a plus, and the food places are not linked together, and walking from your room onto a beach probably wont happen, IMO, getting there and being there makes it worth the effort.  

Portland encourages lovers of Jamaica to get to know her land and her people in a profound way.  Its like the vibe would be a customized experience, not organized or pre-arranged.  

I suggested doing a split because it is your first time. I can glorify Portland for hours and suggest some great things to do, but you wont know if you like it until youve experienced it.  So maybe get a taste of Portlands flavor first.  If you like it then go backit with all its beauty will always be there.

----------


## Vince

> I suggest doing a split if you can.  
> 
> Negril has developed into a convenient vacation parish where you have easy access to everything. You don’t need a car.  LOADS of accommodation options. Tons of places to eat and a decent night life schedule. Although you have to search a little more for accommodations in Portland, or having your own car is a plus, and the food places are not linked together, and walking from your room onto a beach probably won’t happen, IMO, getting there and being there makes it worth the effort.  
> 
> Portland encourages lovers of Jamaica to get to know her land and her people in a profound way.  It’s like the “vibe” would be a customized experience, not organized or pre-arranged.  
> 
> I suggested doing a split because it is your first time. I can glorify Portland for hours and suggest some great things to do, but you won’t know if you like it until you’ve experienced it.  So maybe get a “taste” of Portland’s flavor first.  If you like it then go back…it with all its beauty will always be there.


I think Portland will be our next reach. I LOVE TRUE island vibe. I DO NOT like being around tourist. That's why I come to Jamaica is for her beauty, land, people and GREAT vibes.

----------


## *vi*

> ..That's why I come to Jamaica is for her beauty, land, people and GREAT vibes.


Vince, you sound like moiALL of that and MORE is what you will discover in Portland.  I was captivated at first sight.  You get the undisturbed space you need to soak up and appreciate what Jamaica is all about.

Yes, I think you and Portland are a match.

----------


## Vince

> Vince, you sound like moi…ALL of that and MORE is what you will discover in Portland.  I was captivated at first sight.  You get the undisturbed space you need to soak up and appreciate what Jamaica is all about.
> 
> Yes, I think you and Portland are a match.


I'm READY for Jamaica! Maybe next year. Kingston is the closet to fly in?

----------


## *vi*

Yes, Vince, Kingston airport is closer.

----------


## Mfreizin

Thank you Vi and everyone, very helpful. I do like the idea of doing a split..flying into Kingston going to Port Antonio and then if I love it, staying there instead of going on to Negril! I love the idea of a no hassle or should I say no hustle vacation and eating locally at small cookshops. Maybe a Saturday night party at Great Huts..thanks again!

----------


## *vi*

> .... if I love it, staying there instead of going on to Negril!


Like how you plan, Mel.  I've cancelled negril at least three times because I couldn't rip myself from the serenity of Portland.  There are so many places to visit that are unique in comparison to each other that you might want to experience many as possible and that would mean staying longer (smile).  The sphere of activity is contained in down town Port Antoniowhere folks move about taking care of daily business.  But the entire lush perimeter outside that sometimes chaotic nucleolus is hustle & bustle free.  You are not new to Jamaica therefore you will recognize immediately just how different the vibe is in Portland.

----------

